# Kobe apologizes



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

from LT.net



> he said at shoot around today if i offended karl in anyway i apologize. he had no intention to offend him or disrespect him. Kobe said "I have the utmost respect for him.I was just answering questions in an interview"



Kobe quotes from LG:

"the door is ALWAYS open for KARL"
"we would love to have him play here"

"there was no way intended to attack karl or call him a distraction"

"If karl comes back, its going to be a TREMENDOUS addition to our ballclub"

"I'm sorry if i offended karl"

"I'm shocked, and he took what i said the wrong way, it wasnt intended to be an attack towards him"

"I apologize if he felt i said anything the wrong way"

"you kidding me? Karl's all around game speaks for itself, we would love him here"
"Its an open door, if you wanna come back and play karl, come do that"

"i was in no way attacking him"

"we had a great relationship, and if he comes back, i hope that relationship can continue"

"he misinterpreted what i was saying, and i apologize for that, and i will move on from that, and i wish him all the best"


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Called this.. Now all that needs to completed for what I said.. Malone will be back within the next month!


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

This sounds very rational on Kobe's part, it'll be interesting to see how Malone responds. If he persists with his anger then we will know that he really has ulterior motives.


----------



## ImallfortheLakers (Dec 8, 2004)

i feel alot better.... kobe apolagized and all is accounted for. Karl Malone will be back with the Lakers... BUT.. kobe needs to think before he talks nextime.... u peeps think he should've explained this.. "...giving me 110%." ?


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

http://msnbc.msn.com/id/6673839/

LOS ANGELES - Kobe Bryant would love to have Karl Malone back with the Los Angeles Lakers, and believes comments he made in a recent radio interview were misunderstood.

advertisement
Bryant also said Wednesday that he tried to call Malone “and square it all out.”

Malone’s agent, Dwight Manley, said Tuesday that his client had ruled out a return to the Lakers because of what Bryant said in the radio interview and what the agent called “recent personal attacks made in private.”

Bryant said he was shocked by Malone’s reaction.

“I meant nothing by it. It wasn’t directed toward him,” Bryant said after the Lakers’ shootaround. “I’d love to have him back here, everybody would. If he wants to come back and play, the door’s always open.

“This is the type of place he should enjoy playing. I’m happy to hear he’s 100 percent. And in no way what I said was directed toward him or a personal attack. If he’s felt some type of way about that, then I apologize.”


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>ImallfortheLakers</b>!
> i feel alot better.... kobe apolagized and all is accounted for. Karl Malone will be back with the Lakers... BUT.. kobe needs to think before he talks nextime.... u peeps think he should've explained this.. "...giving me 110%." ?


I don't know if Karl coming back is necessarily a signed sealed and delivered deal just yet.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Poor choice of words from Kobe*

The damage has been done. :no:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Poor choice of words from Kobe*



> Originally posted by <b>Lynx</b>!
> The damage has been done. :no:


Whatever.. Everything will be fine and I'm sticking by that..



> Lakers coach Rudy Tomjanovich defended Bryant.
> 
> ``I believe Kobe said it was a misunderstanding,'' Tomjanovich said. ``And we've always felt the same way, that the red carpet is out for (Malone) if he wants to come back. He deserves to make a decision at the end of a great career.
> 
> ``We have not talked at all. It's unfortunate negativity came out of it. But I don't think there's one ounce of negativity around here about Karl Malone.''


----------



## ImallfortheLakers (Dec 8, 2004)

knowing how understanding Karl is... im sure he'll forget what happened. no worries..


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Even if Karl apologizes, this is just one more emotional outburst in a career full of them, it's to be expected. I remember his 98 outburst with Miller and how he said he wouldn't ever come back to the Jazz. He's an emotional guy, that's just the way he is. I think that's partly reflected in how hard his mother's death has been on him.


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

Sorry if you've seen this in another thread...just my thoughts:

What Kobe said makes sense to me, regardless of if it offended Malone. Malone should have commited a while ago to put away the speculation. Screw this leaking to the media that he'll only come back to the Lakers if he does come back. Decide and commit...get your butt into management's office, sign the contract, go to practices even if you cant do anything yet, support the team and go to games, do what any other injured player would do. Malone is being the selfish one by keeping the team in limbo and not committing so he doesnt have to do the above things. Like many have said, Malone's not gonna get us the title, so give the guys who will commit the minutes so they'll get better and can get some assurance/confidence since they'll be in the rotation all year.

I could care less what people think "kobe's doing to the team" because the Shaq, Phil and Kobe thing was inevitable regardless of who you believe and likely worked out the best way it could have. Also, GP had nothing to do with Kobe and everything to do with getting Mihm and Atkins since Fish was leaving and Vlade couldn't be the only C. If Kobe's really at the controls, he's not doin a bad job IMHO!!! And I'd rather see this than watch Shaq and Payton stink it up with Cook/Slava, Rush and Walton/George...now that I look at that team and how bad Shaq was doing on defense last year, that could have been the all-NBA worst defensive team. Man, THANK YOU KOBE!!!!!!!!

Could Kobe have been more careful with his words? Yes. Is what he said wrong? No.

Also, the "me" thing is overblown. He is the team Captain and is taking an active leadership role, whereas before Fox, Shaq and Kobe were captains in name only. Could he have said it a different way? Yes. Does it mean he thinks he owns the team? Maybe, or maybe not. It depends if you are a hater or need a story to write.


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jstempi</b>!
> Sorry if you've seen this in another thread...just my thoughts:
> 
> What Kobe said makes sense to me, regardless of if it offended Malone. Malone should have commited a while ago to put away the speculation. Screw this leaking to the media that he'll only come back to the Lakers if he does come back. Decide and commit...get your butt into management's office, sign the contract, go to practices even if you cant do anything yet, support the team and go to games, do what any other injured player would do. Malone is being the selfish one by keeping the team in limbo and not committing so he doesnt have to do the above things. Like many have said, Malone's not gonna get us the title, so give the guys who will commit the minutes so they'll get better and can get some assurance/confidence since they'll be in the rotation all year.
> ...



you remind me of my brother everytime we talk about kobe.. getting on the defensive and being closed minded about things. 
Kobe is on hell of a player, but when it comes to his team play, his ego, he has desroyed a team. You say you would rather have this team over last year's squad. you say thank you kobe. don't forget that if it wasn't for shaq, no laker would have seen a ring since pat riley left LA.

None of Duncan, Shaq, or Garnett said any of the stupid comment made... he should have just kept his mouth shut, and the mailman would have been a laker by next month. lamar would have played his natural position, and you guys would have seen your team at its natural position for the first time probably.

Kobe is one hell of a player, but even when he plays team play, he thinks way too much of himself and that the fact of the matter is its his team, he can scrap it, dump it, do whatever he wants with it. GREAT PLAYER, BAD ATTITUDE.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Joker</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> don't forget that if it wasn't for shaq, no laker would have seen a ring since pat riley left LA.


blah blah blah, how many times do I have to hear this? guess what, that may be true, but if it weren't for Kobe then they wouldn't have had any titles either. BOTH of them won those three titles, TOGETHER.


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>madskillz1_99</b>!
> 
> 
> blah blah blah, how many times do I have to hear this? guess what, that may be true, but if it weren't for Kobe then they wouldn't have had any titles either. BOTH of them won those three titles, TOGETHER.


true. did shaq drive kobe out of LA?


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Joker</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sure garnett only punches a teammate because he is outplayed in practice no biggie...

Shaq has never made a stupid comment? That's a good one.

Duncan is clean, but he is also the best player in the game for the past 5 yrs.

"true. did shaq drive kobe out of LA?"
Almost, kobe could be on the clippers right now


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Joker</b>!
> 
> 
> true. did shaq drive kobe out of LA?


Indeed not. Did Kobe drive Shaq out? Nope.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Joker</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not true Joker. jstempi, is a Laker fan first. He isn't a Kobe fan first. He roots for the Lakers. He is one of the most objectionable fan you'll probably find, because he roots for LA as a whole, not individual parts more. Even I would be stupid to say I don't favor Kobe.

But I'd never accuse him of that.


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> Not true Joker. jstempi, is a Laker fan first. He isn't a Kobe fan first. He roots for the Lakers. He is one of the most objectionable fan you'll probably find, because he roots for LA as a whole, not individual parts more. Even I would be stupid to say I don't favor Kobe.
> ...


I don't know the posters in this board very well, with the exception of damian, so my judgement is entirely on jstempi's post earlier in that thread.

what i'm saying does not come from hating kobe, i am being objective. i became a huge kobe fan when you lost to the spurs and kobe was then accused of rape, and i was stunned by the way he handled himself throughout the whole season creating energy from nowhere and never mixing his emotions from one court to another.

however, i don't know if deep down inside a lot of laker fans acknowledge but would not admit it, kobe did impose himself in a way that drove shaq and phil out of la, mainly for his ego and his comfort. he did do a stupid move talking about the mailman's return when he should not have. i started disliking kobe at the beginning of this summer, because i'm almost positive phil would have beaten red's record, and just like malone just said, it could have been settled in another way. as much as im happy for having shaq in miami, having a sold out game night in night out, being the talk of the league, its not right seeing shaq depart in such a way after 7-8 years of unbelievable contribution to the team. maybe it was time to get value in return for him before it was too late, but not in this way. things should have been handled differently, and i think it would have had kobe not applied pressure the way he did and threatenend to go to the clippers and the nuggets.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Re: Poor choice of words from Kobe*



> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> 
> 
> Whatever.. Everything will be fine and I'm sticking by that..


Rudy is Pump'd. I believe him. :yes:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

It happens Joker. NBA is a business. Business decisions trump everything else on an ownership level. Not to mention the team didn't win for two straight years. Might as well rebuild before Kobe hits his prime. Still makes sense to me.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> It happens Joker. NBA is a business. Business decisions trump everything else on an ownership level. Not to mention the team didn't win for two straight years. Might as well rebuild before Kobe hits his prime. Still makes sense to me.


Bingo, everyone seems to ignore the fact that the Lakers haven't won anything in two years. People act like they were still dominating the NBA like they did during their 3-peat, those days were OVER, it was time to restructure and load up for another run in the future (hopefully the near future).


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Sorry I thought this might be a thread about Kobe apologizing to the girl he raped....allegedly. My bad.



I guess in the season of giving thanks Kobe actually has a lot of people he needs to give apology's to.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mediocre man</b>!
> Sorry I thought this might be a thread about Kobe apologizing to the girl he raped....allegedly. My bad.


I guess you missed it. he apologized last august. They even had a press conference and everything. The DA who accused him somehow dropped the case. the girl said she wouldn't testify any longer. It was a really big story. You should look it up on the internet. there might still be some links to it. :laugh:


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Sean</b>!
> 
> 
> I guess you missed it. he apologized last august. They even had a press conference and everything. The DA who accused him somehow dropped the case. the girl said she wouldn't testify any longer. It was a really big story. You should look it up on the internet. there might still be some links to it. :laugh:


yeah! punk.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

mediocre man's pissed he was pwned then put on lock down by the mods a few weeks ago. Let it go d00d.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mediocre man</b>!
> Sorry I thought this might be a thread about Kobe apologizing to the girl he raped....allegedly. My bad.
> 
> 
> ...



You're better than that mediocre man. Take your trolling elsewhere.


----------



## BigAkers (Sep 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>mediocre man</b>!
> Sorry I thought this might be a thread about Kobe apologizing to the girl he raped....allegedly. My bad.
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, you are mediocre, man.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> You're better than that mediocre man. Take your trolling elsewhere.




You're right. There's just something about Kobe that gets under my skin I guess. My apologies to the forum.

I would like to say something that might be against the thinking on this board though. 

I DO think Kobe drove Shaq out of LA. Whether it was directly or indirectly I think he did. I also think in the long run the Lakers made a bad choice to keep Kobe. If I were them I'd have signed and traded him. I realize they probably wouldn't have recieved equal value for him, but I think the franchise as a whole would have been better off. 

Just my opinion though.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>mediocre man</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you're wrong, I don't think you can call keeping the best player in the game a bad decision.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>madskillz1_99</b>!
> 
> 
> I think you're wrong, I don't think you can call keeping the best player in the game a bad decision.



Although one of THE, he's not THE best player. Living in Portland and rooting for the Blazers I can relate a little to this. Rasheed Wallace was by far our best player, but the team traded him and the franchise is better off because of it. That's all I meant. From a pure basketball stand point Kobe is a great player, but as a teammate he isn't all that wonderful, so maybe he wasn't the best person to build around. 

He seems a little too high maintenance


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

he apologized than said started the saga of Malone making a move at his wife


he couldnt just stop at the right time, couldnt he. :no:


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>wadeshaqeddie</b>!
> he aologized than said started the saga of Malone making a move at his wife
> 
> 
> he couldnt just stop at the right time, couldnt he. :no:


Wake up. He didnt start any saga, he never mentioned it to Buss or Mitch for the sole reason that he didnt want it to have any impact on whether or not the team signed Malone.

Stop what? Tell the media to stop the horse crap.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> 
> 
> Wake up. He didnt start any saga, he never mentioned it to Buss or Mitch for the sole reason that he didnt want it to have any impact on whether or not the team signed Malone.
> ...


the media just made up the story on their own. I guess that is why Kobe spoke about it, then Malone responded to it. Of course the media spun it out of control, but Kobe supplied them with the original story. He has quotes on it that I dont feel like looking up, and he spoke about it on a teleivision interview about it, and if he didnt start the original article on it, he should of just refused to comment on it or something in that interview I saw. So who started this he hit on her, oh no i didnt" bs. The media made it big like they usually do, thats their job.

Kobe just couldnt leave it at "im sorry. Malone aint coming back. I have all respect for him yada yada yada". He had to bring out this story. Even if it is truthful, which I seriously doubt, its personal and has nothing to do with basketball. Kobe seems to make a lot of personal comments that bring down his ex teammates character that have nothing to do with basketball.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Malone and Manley made it public, and then Kobe commented on it and confirmed it was true.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> He roots for the Lakers. He is one of the most objectionable fan you'll probably find, because he roots for LA as a whole, not individual parts more.


I agree, rooting for the Lakers makes one most objectionable!

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

barfo


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> Malone and Manley made it public, and then Kobe commented on it and confirmed it was true.


According to Kobe...


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>S-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> According to Kobe...


Nope. Malone was the first one to comment about the Vanessa incident, right after Kobe spoke on the radio about Karl returning. See here: http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-sp-adande9dec09,0,7948130.column?coll=la-headlines-sports


----------

